# DIY Reef Aquarium Q's



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

I have made a sketch up of roughly the aquarium i want to build using acrylic.
It will be a 30 gallon display with a 10 g false back. What all will i need to make this design work ? including skimmers, powerheads,, etc. and should i make adjustments? dimensions in the pics arent exAct


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

That is cool! Have you read up on the type of acrylic to use and what to join it with? I know it is rather specific.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

wake49 said:


> That is cool! Have you read up on the type of acrylic to use and what to join it with? I know it is rather specific.


im goin with either 3/8" or 1/2" and i know what to use to bind it.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Drilling holes in the false back to add plumbing for circulation/return pumps as to hide the equipment is always a bonus aesthetically.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Drilling holes in the false back to add plumbing for circulation/return pumps as to hide the equipment is always a bonus aesthetically.


in which column would e best for those?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

After the mechanical and chemical filteration chamber. Remember to put the hole twards the top but put the pump down at the bottom with a return extension tube that makes a angel to the hole drilled.This will help prevent the pump from running dry during times of low water levels.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

re-sketched chambers to incorporate an area for mechanical and chemical filrtation


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

There we go  you should be able to fit the heater in the media chamber if you do it right.Also its nice to have a long pull sting on the media bags if a basket is not available.


----------

